# fish eye mirror



## Sk8man (Jul 14, 2004)

i'm sure that you all know the fish eye lens. well, what about the mirror?

this is a little trick i found.

you can achieve the same result of the fish eye lens using one very cheap little mirror. usually ppl stick it on the car side mirrors to enlarge the view.

this is how i did it:
i placed the miror on the chair and set the camera on the timer.
started the timer and positioned myself between the camera and the mirror.







and the result:
the objects near the middle of the curved mirror are enlarged and everything else isn't.


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 28, 2004)

wheres the pic?


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 28, 2004)

cut and paste the url, it should work then.

neat pic by the way!

md


----------

